

Moog Music Gives Employees More Control - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/11/arts/music/moog-music-gives-employees-more-control.html

======
stox
Brilliant! A great move to re-establish to covenant between employers and
employees. A clear acknowledgement of how important the employees are to the
company. I hope they do outrageously well with this.

------
sixQuarks
I went to the Moog store in Asheville a few months ago. The employees were
really, really friendly. I'm glad to know they're being taken care of.

------
andrewliebchen
I wonder if a model like this has a place in Silicon Valley. I can't decide if
I would prefer to just have my no-strings-attached options, or purchase actual
shares in my current company which would presumably come with voting rights.

~~~
irremediable
What disadvantages do actual shares come with?

~~~
itsybitsycoder
Buying shares in the company you work for means you're less diversified than
if you'd bought the shares in some other company. The biggest investment most
people make is the investment of their time into their job+career. If you also
invest your money there, you'll be in bigger trouble if your company/sector of
the economy tanks than if you'd invested your money somewhere else.

Not really sure why someone would want options though... maybe if you feel
like taking a little bit of risk on you can invest a smaller amount?

